# Tool Grinder Attachment



## matthewsx (Sep 13, 2019)

I bought this really cool small tool grinder a little while back.




It was set up for grinding reamers but not much else so I started doing some research. All I could find online was the original patent filing from 1933, it showed another piece that I didn't get which looked perfect for grinding drills and end mills.




So I decided to try and duplicate it based on the drawing. There weren't any dimensions so I had to figure those out, fortunately I had a few pieces of steel that looked about right. I started with the base.




Then I needed to have some kind of tool holder. Fortunately I had an ER32 - MT2 collet holder and a Hardinge MT2 - straight shank taper thing I bought off eBay to work with, I made a knurled piece to serve as a drawbar holder (5/16 cap screw).




I had a piece of scrap left from my other project that was about the right size but since it was from the end of the bar it was pretty buggered up. I squared it up on the lathe and bored and offset hole for my collet arrangement.




I wanted a nice finish inside with a good slip fit so I did the final sizing with a makeshift tool post grinder (HF mini die grinder).




Roughed out a pedestal for the base and started removing material from the collet holder block.




Much layout, cutting, drilling, tapping, grinding, filing, and sanding and I think I have a pretty passable copy of the original from the patent drawing.




Ready to go to work sharpening tools.




Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice work. But dont stop there......
Extend the shaft that is holding the end mill and allow it to easily slide without slop within the locking collar then add a guide pin to ride in/against the flutes along with a different wheel and you can Sharpen the entire end mill!


----------



## brino (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice work!

I am currently collecting ideas for extending the use of a Darex E90 from an end mill sharpener to a more fully functional "tool and cutter grinder".

Thanks for sharing this.
-brino


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 13, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Nice work. But dont stop there......
> Extend the shaft that is holding the end mill and allow it to easily slide without slop within the locking collar then add a guide pin to ride in/against the flutes along with a different wheel and you can Sharpen the entire end mill!



It might not be clear from the pictures but the assembly that holds the er32 collet rotates and slides in/out. I do have a guide pin assembly I got with it so will have to see if that will work or if I need to make something else.

Thanks,

John


----------



## cjtoombs (Sep 13, 2019)

You could add another axis and a holder for square tools to grind lathe toolbits.  There are a  number of commercial toolholders for T&C grinders that are made that way for lathe tools, you could probably find one on eBay as well.  The kind that you built with a spindle tend to be pricey, and may be too big for your machine.  Nice work.


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 15, 2019)

What size is your work envelope or travels?


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 15, 2019)

Choiliefan said:


> What size is your work envelope or travels?



Z travel is about 6" 
the motor rotates on the Z column and can move in/out about 2"
X moves about 8"
The attachment just rotates and tilts through an arc that's about 3". Should be plenty for any tool I own or am likely to use  in my shop. 

Next project will be a table for surface grinding probably.

John


----------



## Grinder74 (Sep 16, 2019)

If an air bearing would fit, that would be a great little grinder to have. I will be looking for one myself. 

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------

